# Paypal Verification.



## Dave Spencer (23 Aug 2008)

I just got an email from Paypal, stating I need to do this:

Go to www.paypal.co.uk and log in to your account 
Click on the link "UK-Unverified" 
After you enter your bank details we will deposit two small amounts into your bank account, which will appear in three to five working days. 
Then tell us what these two amounts are - this confirms that you have control of the bank account. 
Premier and Business account holders may also be required to complete a simple online form. 
Get Verified today, and ensure that you get uninterrupted use of your PayPal account. 

Has anybody done this before? I have used Paypal many times before, but never heard of anybody having to do this before.

The address the Paypal link directs me to is www.paypal.co.uk/uk

Dave.


----------



## durtydurty (23 Aug 2008)

This is standard form to be honest, Did this some years ago when I set my account up. 

I think it allows a smoother method and faster payment.


----------



## SunnyP (23 Aug 2008)

Yes I had to do this when I went to activate my account.


----------



## PM (23 Aug 2008)

Yeah, I've had to do this twice!

But I will never click a link in an email - just incase.

Just go to Paypal manually and login and if it's genuine then your account will ask you to do the same.

All this is changing soon anyway, in September i think... but you still might have to do it anyway  :?


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Aug 2008)

I've done it, very simple.


----------



## Superman (23 Aug 2008)

Yer, I did the same ages ago. I think it happened when I started selling through ebay or receiving money from a web shop.
Was very simple, but was annoying when I wanted to buy something off ebay as I had to wait a few days.


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Aug 2008)

Cheers Guys. I did a bit of Googling and it seems legit. I just don`t understand why I have had to do it after all this time. I`ve certainly spent enough in the past without verification.  

Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Aug 2008)

If you're worried, don't use the link in the email, just go to paypal in your web browser and follow the instructions.  That way you're less likely to be on a dodgy hijacked website (though you can't be 100% with this DNS poisoning thing that's been doing the rounds for the last few months...)


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Aug 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Cheers Guys. I did a bit of Googling and it seems legit. I just don`t understand why I have had to do it after all this time. I`ve certainly spent enough in the past without verification.
> Dave.


You have a limit you can spend until you need to verify account


----------



## spaldingaquatics (23 Aug 2008)

That's the std verification for allowing Â£650 or something like that to be withdrawn from your paypal into your bank account.

you'll then have to upgade once that limit is reached to allow more funds to be withdrawn into your bank.

change your password every month.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Aug 2008)

I have not had this since I first opened a paypal account 3 years ago!!!!

Are you all sure that these messages are legit ones?

Any legit message from anyone ebay, banks, paypal will all be accessible within their own sites and you should never click a link in any email you see as if you hover over the link you should see lots of the actual addresses (bottom left of the window frame) will have a strange site name there!!!!

I do however have a full premier merchant account so maybe this is why I haven't had to verify my details since the initial time.

AC


----------

